
Ask HN: How Can I Learn More About 3 MVP Ideas? - adamlangsner
I have 3 MVP ideas, each for different markets. I estimate 3 - 5 weeks to build each MVP + landing page, so 2 - 3 months in total.<p>I always make the mistake of diving right into building something for 3 - 4 months and then launching and giving up when the launch is underwhelming.<p>This time I want to do two things differently:<p>1) By doing 3 launches I could at least compare them and declare a winner.<p>2) Seeing if there&#x27;s a way to validate the ideas before building the MVP<p>So, is there something I could do to validate these ideas before committing to a build?
======
mooreds
Call 10 possible customers for each of these ideas and buy them coffee and get
their feedback on the idea.

~~~
adamlangsner
would it be a bad idea to ask some of those people about 2 or 3 of the ideas
assuming I think they're in the market for both or all. Does it bias them in
some way? I don't know too many people

~~~
mooreds
I guess it's be ok, but it'd be better if you found a way to find people who
needed your product (Reddit forums, Yelp, yellow pages, etc). That way if and
when you want to market your product, you know where to find them.

So I'd encourage you to learn where strangers who are your target market hang
out and reach out to them. Something like "I'd like 10 minutes of your time
for some advice because I want to learn about XXX" where XXX is their field.
People love giving advice.

This post from patio11 might be good reading:
[https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/validatin...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/validating_product_ideas)

~~~
adamlangsner
Wow! That's a GREAT article. Thanks for sharing!

